# Walmart 90% off



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

If you have a local WalMart, might be worth checking. I stopped by mine, got big light up holographic tombstones for $1 - $1.40, 90% off!

Sorry, missed the other thread on sales.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

theres was nothing at my local walmart this year. sort of bumed


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

All mine has is costumes.... They didn't have anything good before Halloween, though.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

^ yeah same here all we had were coustumes to. no foggers or props.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

every thing was cleard out three days after,didnt get a chance


----------

